# Medical Coding Auditor Position Available



## kat binder (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Coding Family,

Signature Performance at Minot AFB is in search of a Full time Certified Coder starting April 2012.  Please follow this address to their site.

https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=593076


----------

